# The Placerville Motorbike rides again.



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2020)

Here’s the as found picture.



And the after.



A few of the missing parts had to be sourced, and some careful clean up and preservation needed to be done.



I’ve still got a few little details to take care of.



This bike appeared to have spent quite a few years out in the elements.
The B side survived pretty well.
The A side, not so much.



 “ If they had only known, they would’ve taken better care of their bike.”


----------



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

Amazing clean up! Glad it wasn’t parted out and will be ridden!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 24, 2020)

Great job Marty !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow that cleaned up pretty good great job that’s a nice looking bike now Amazing what can be done to these old bikes to make them look good again just blows my mind glad it went to a good home


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice job on cleaning that up......


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2020)

Excellent save Marty! Love thé look with the Blackwalls on drop centers too, looks tough.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 25, 2020)

Great Bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 25, 2020)

Another super addition to your already fantastic collection of bicycles, Marty.  Nice work!


----------



## biker (Jun 25, 2020)

I knew that would turn out nice. At least the brake handle wasn't parted out.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 25, 2020)

That’s a damn beautiful bike...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 25, 2020)

*Another bicycle saved from restoration - This is exactly why people should embrace bicycles as they find them & spend the time going through everything like Marty has shown here keeping history alive & well for future generations - OUTSTANDING - Can't wait to see this one in person this weekend - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2020)

I took it out for a little 20 mile shakedown cruise yesterday.
Straight as an arrow!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow what a great bike who would’ve thought it would clean up that nice great job Marty look forward to seeing it on some rides


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 26, 2020)

*MARTY, First off ,,Fine Job on Da clean up ,,as always,But a matter to da fact,,I do believe there is only one Placerville in The USA and that would be Placerville Calif.,,and some people could be lead to believe it is Placerville Badged,, if there is such a Badge,Looks like Admrial from your pics.,,For us rookies ,,Let us no..unless its a secert
ALL DA BEST MARTY
RUDY*


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice cleanup! Another prewar Schwinn Colverized!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *MARTY, First off ,,Fine Job on Da clean up ,,as always,But a matter to da fact,,I do believe there is only one Placerville in The USA and that would be Placerville Calif.,,and some people could be lead to believe it is Placerville Badged,, if there is such a Badge,Looks like Admrial from your pics.,,For us rookies ,,Let us no..unless its a secert
> ALL DA BEST MARTY
> RUDY*




Yes indeed, Rudy.
This bike came from an estate sale in Placerville, California.
It amazes me, that this bike was up in Placerville all this time, and it was just now discovered by the collectors.
It was originally badged with the totally lackluster, Century Cycle Company badge.
So since the shape was the same, I took the liberty of re badging it with the totally majestic, Schwinn Majestic badge.
So, not a Placerville badged bike, but a bike from Placerville.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2020)

This bike was a contest prize give away, in Modesto, California.
It makes me wonder, if it could possibly be the same bike?
I know, it’s not likely, but it’s fun to imagine.


----------



## biker (Jun 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I took it out for a little 20 mile shakedown cruise yesterday.
> Straight as an arrow!View attachment 1218373
> View attachment 1218374
> View attachment 1218375



Wish I were at the beach.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice save and what a beauty!
Curious about replacing the crossbar handlebars with steerhorns. Are the wider bars more correct for this bike? I have the same wide bars and grips and love them.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful, Great job on the clean up


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2020)

Tikibar said:


> Nice save and what a beauty!
> Curious about replacing the crossbar handlebars with steerhorns. Are the wider bars more correct for this bike? I have the same wide bars and grips and love them.




The Pope style crossbar handlebar is the catalog correct bar for these bikes, and is what originally came on this bike.
But, as cool as they look in the catalog illustration, they left a lot to be desired when you stand up to crank up a hill, or have to make any tight maneuvers.
So I put them on the shelf, and used them to pattern the holes for the internal horn button/switch.
The Torrington SB bar is a period correct modification that makes riding the bike much more comfortable.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 27, 2020)

*Marty AS always you simply never seem to fail me on your insight and info..and yet another Schwinn AS a contest price,,like the 39 Delux won on a Lil Ophan Annie show and furthermore your bike could have been Won on a Contest Prize in Modesto,I should check more often, Into this Thread of  All Things  Schwinn,,Two Great Bikes in one week Gotta Love Da Cabe*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2020)

Well, the city of Placerville, made the news today, for some less than flattering reasons.


















Maybe they can remove the noose from their city seal, and replace it with something a little more appealing from its historic past.



Maybe something like the AS&Co. logo that got its patina while residing there.
Lol!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 17, 2020)

Great bike !,wonderful story ,when I think of the times I've passed through that town and never would have imagined such a awesome bike tucked away there somewhere, it just astounds me, great to know ther still out there to be found. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 17, 2020)

That Wild West history adds a touch of 'Outlaw' to the bike


----------

